# MKIV Jetta Fogs in Lower Center Grille?



## snoname (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey,

does anyone have any pictures or examples of a MKIV Jetta with fogs installed in the lower center grille?

Searched, only threads I found were these:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...f-a-Jetta-2.0...&highlight=center+grille+fogs
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ille-in-mkiv-R32&highlight=center+grille+fogs

Anyone have any pics or info (or know of anyone who might?)?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Why don't you just put them in the outer grilles?? Much better idea and there is already a solution out there


----------



## snoname (Nov 11, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> Why don't you just put them in the outer grilles?? Much better idea and there is already a solution out there












Guess I forgot to mention I have fogs in my outer grilles and headlights already lol. Just want moar lights for nighttime driving on country roads :beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Well to be honest your theory is wrong.....You should not add more foglights to help with your nighttime driving. Fog lights are actually very harmful to your nighttime driving and should only be used in severe weather conditions. Why you ask?

Well fog lights are designed to light up the ground in front of your car for ~20 feet. Too much light right in front of your car and it will mess with the optics in your eyes and will not fully allow your eyes to adjust to the night driving conditions. It will SEEM brighter in front of your car but you can actually see less far in the distance which is very harmful to your driving abilities. 

The best thing to do to help with your nighttime driving is to make a set of retrofits with a good set of projectors and bulbs. This will allow tons of useable light to be projected over a far distance and will be very good for seeing far down the road. 

The worst idea is to install HIDs in all of your lights (fogs, fogs and low/high bulbs). They will scatter light everywhere and severely blind every single person driving towards you.

For reference here is a picture of the output of my old setup....i had acura TL projectors with a 55W 4300k HID kit in my headlights along with dual turns so that the turn signal could be seen. Then i retrofitted blazer projectors into my lower foglight grilles and put a 3000k hid kit in them. Keep in mind that both of the lights are PROJECTORS. I used the TL projectors for daily night driving and i could see everything. I used the fog lights only in severe rain and blizzards and they allowed me to actually see the road without any of the snow in front of the vehicle. I never drove with both of them on at the same time.


----------

